# JS Variable per Parameter in einem Link übergeben



## Vaio82 (30. Juni 2004)

Guten Tag,

Das Problem lautet wie folgt:

Ich möchte die "location.href" per Link (<a href="xy.html?...">...</a>)  an ein Popup übergeben, welches die "Herkunft (Inhalt von location.href)" an SAP Funktionsbausteine weitergibt. 

Ansatz: 


```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">

document.write(location.href) 

</script>'
```

damit printed er mir ja die Location aus. Beispielsweise: 


```
http://XXXXXX.homelinux.net:8000/XXXXXXX.sap(XXXXXXXXX==)/bc/XXXXXXXXsap/XXXXXXXX/index_XXXXXXX.html?name=Auffangwannen Typ Basis A&katalog=PP0001&eb1=P30003&eb2=000001&pa3=000100&pa2=100100&x=0'
```

Diesen Link möchte ich nun als Parameter an folgenden Link hängen: 


```
<a href="pop_sendin.htm" onclick="neuesFenster(this.href,
'name','350','245','no');return false">Hinweis abgeben!</a>
```

Wie wäre die Syntax dafür, um JS-Variablen an HTML-Links zu "heften" ? 

Schöne Grüße,
Claus


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich die Frage korrekt verstanden habe, aber:

normalerweise werden Variablen als GET-Wert an die URL angehängt:
	
	
	



```
function open_pop(var1, var2, var3) {
  newwin=window.open("destination.htm?"+var1+"&"+var2+"&"+var3,"Fenstername","HEIGHT=320 WIDTH=240");
  newwin.focus();
}
```


----------



## Vaio82 (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

wie würde den der konkrete aufruf bei mir aussehen?


----------



## Fabian H (30. Juni 2004)

```
onclick="neuesFenster(this.href + '?' + window.location,'name','350','245','no');return false;"
```
Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Vaio82 (30. Juni 2004)

Prinzipiell schon richtig, ja...

Aber nun öffnet er nicht die pop_sendin.htm, sondern die Basisdatei, in der Das script liegt. 

Ich poste mal den Code: 

index_show.html im head


```
<script language="javascript">
var Fenster = null;
function neuesFenster(meineSeite,meinName,w,h,scroll){
LeftPosition = (screen.width) ? (screen.width-w)/2 : 0;
TopPosition = (screen.height) ? (screen.height-h)/2 : 0;
settings =
'height='+h+',width='+w+',top='+TopPosition+',left='+LeftPosition+',scrollbars='+scroll+',resizable'
Fenster = window.open(meineSeite,meinName,settings)
}
</script>
```

index_show.html Popup-Aufruf 


```
<a href="pop_sendin.htm" onclick="neuesFenster(this.href,
'name','350','245','no');return false">Hinweis abgeben!</a>
```

So geht das Popup auf, bei deiner Methode allerdings nicht.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (30. Juni 2004)

Also...

wie ich es verstanden habe, soll die Datei "pop_sendin.htm" als neues
Fenster geöffnet werden, und der URL dann eine weitere URL als
Variable angehängt werden?

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass diese URL die Seite des Hauptfensters
sein soll, von der aus Du das PopUp öffnest (wobei ich jetzt nicht genau
sagen kann, ob Du das beim Aufruf schon so schreiben kannst),
würde die Funktion dann folgendermaßen aussehen:
	
	
	



```
function neuesFenster(meine_seite, mein_name,w,h,scroll) {
  newwin=window.open(meine_seite+"?"+window.location,mein_name","WIDTH="+w+" HEIGHT="+h+" SCROLLBARS="+SCROLL);
}
```
, wobei ich hier ein paar Details wie die Position mal weggelassen habe.

Allerdings ist mir noch immer nicht ganz klar, wessen URL nun in welchem
Fenster angezeigt werden soll ...:suspekt:


----------

